# 1983 holiday rambler motorhome



## Gary Finkenbiner (Apr 15, 2019)

Looking for information, manuals on the 1983 Holiday Rambler motorhome. I am starting a rebuild on one and would like information, advice.
Thanks


----------



## Gary Finkenbiner (Apr 16, 2019)

Not sure what you mean? Instruction as being there, or ?
Thx for replying


----------

